

Show HN: Glow – Syntax highlighting for Clojure source code - venantius
http://blog.venanti.us/glow/

======
pandler
I'm unfamiliar with Clojure, but I rather liked Douglas Crockfords comment on
code coloring (Lisp) based on scope rather than syntax.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0EF0VTs9Dc&t=15m30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0EF0VTs9Dc&t=15m30s)

